
Voices of the First World War (audio) - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03t7p9l
======
DanBC
Submitting this because some of HN likes history, and these archived
recordings of people who were there are powerful and fascinating.

Hopefully the BBC hasn't been silly and geoblocked this.

